
Tesla vs. Edison - andrewdbass
https://medium.com/@AndrewDBass/tesla-vs-edison-20036fb7e885
======
robotbikes
I think that there is a practical element here that dreamers need to ground
their ideas with an actual plan for deployment. But I think it's hard to argue
that Tesla didn't change the world with his ideas. He just didn't get rich by
electrocuting elephants, and other ruthless business tactics Edison relied
upon. Maybe Richard Stallman vs Bill Gates is another possible comparison
here.

